# 2 poodles listed "for sale" on Craigslist



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks for finding this. You can flag it as prohibited (which it is) and it will disappear. I emailed her with the link to poodle rescue--and reminded her that her listing was not legal on CL. 

I emailed somebody selling young poodles on CL once and told them about MAPR. I think it may have been Katie Dokken, as I heard she was listing dogs for sale on CL.


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

So I'm a bit confussed. Craiglists list of prohibited items includes...

Household pets of any kind including but not limited to dogs, cats, primates, cage birds, rodents, reptiles, amphibians, fish. Re-homing with small adoption fee OK 

So if they put looking for new home it would be appropriate to put on craigslist??


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

It can't state "for sale" in any form. Most state "small re-homing fee".


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

This person broke the rules on two fronts. They listed them as being for sale AND they were listed under "pet services," probably to escape the eagle eyes of people who go through the pet listings to look for pets for sale. 

The distinction is that you are actually encouraged to ask for a small rehoming fee when you are legitimately trying to rehome a pet, to discourage scum who collect your pet and sell it to animal labs or the like. But I, and others, get suspicious when people are "rehoming" puppies, especially purebred puppies.


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

I came across it completely by accident. Looking for something entirely unrelated... I hope they use MAPR as a resource.


----------

